

Detroit's vacant factory land to sprout farms - tjsnyder
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/2010611515_motownfarms28.html

======
HeyLaughingBoy
I think this is a fantastic idea, but the people who look at it as a source of
jobs will probably be sorely disappointed. Farming is already highly
mechanized and automated. And starting new commercial farms from scratch, as
these guys will, means that they'll begin by automating as much as possible.
Great for productivity, not so great for employment.

------
ars
What's the pollution like there?

